
AT&T sues customers seeking to block T-Mobile deal - joelhaus
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/17/us-tmobile-att-lawsuits-idUSTRE77G59020110817
======
Natsu
It would be poetic justice if their complaints were shot down by the courts
pointing out that giving only one party an out to arbitration would be unfair
and that it was AT&T's idea in the first place.

In other words, if they hated the idea so much, they shouldn't have forced
people into binding arbitration.

------
sudonim
I'm an AT&T customer. When the first iPhone came out, I unlocked it and
switched it to T-Mobile. Eventually I grew tired of unlocking and jailbreaking
with every update and became an AT&T customer. Since I've been a customer,
I've experienced dropped calls, spotty data services and extortionate fees
when travelling abroad. I can hardly conceive that less competition among GSM
providers will make that better.

Where do I sign up to block the deal?

~~~
Natsu
I honestly don't know, but I can help you find the two law firms AT&T hates so
much:

<http://www.faruqilaw.com/>

<http://www.bursor.com/>

Given that they're already involved in this, they should be able to help you.

------
dablya
This is beautiful.

